# What is your favorite NON-Nintendo console?



## Stalfos (Aug 23, 2016)

Mine is the Sega Mega Drive/Genesis. Blast processing ftw!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

PS Vita, cause I used to play quite the "animu" games back in the days. I don't have one atm cause they are pretty expensive and, well not that many good releases here but yeah def. get one if you can, man.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 23, 2016)

Sheila said:


> PS Vita, cause I used to play quite the "animu" games back in the days. I don't have one atm cause they are pretty expensive and, well not that many good releases here but yeah def. get one if you can, man.



I've got one! It's quite a gem actually as long as you're not craving AAA-titles. I've played a few "animu" games on it too but we don't talk about that. lol Ah, wish Nintendo would use screens like that. *dreams*


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 23, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> I've got one! It's quite a gem actually as long as you're not craving AAA-titles. I've played a few "animu" games on it too but we don't talk about that. lol Ah, wish Nintendo would use screens like that. *dreams*



Yeah, I mainly played those not so kid-friendly games.. hurr. But yeah might get another whenever I have some money saved up, I think...

Yeah the screens are great AND THAT NEPTUNIA THEME GIEF.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 23, 2016)

The PS4 definitely but there's a soft spot for my PS Vita.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm a Playstation fan besides being a Nintendo fan so I would say I like all the sony/playstation consoles. I have yet to own a PS4 but I will in the future


----------



## Bowie (Aug 23, 2016)

I actually don't have one, so PC.

PC gaming is the future, to be honest. My predication of the future is that console games will not exist anymore, and computing will simply become the new console and form of video game distribution. Emulation will be the next big thing. "Digital consoles".


----------



## FancyThat (Aug 23, 2016)

Probably my PS4 right now of non Nintendo consoles.


----------



## Trip (Aug 23, 2016)

Probably my PS4.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 23, 2016)

my laptop


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I actually don't have one, so PC.
> 
> PC gaming is the future, to be honest. My predication of the future is that console games will not exist anymore, and computing will simply become the new console and form of video game distribution. Emulation will be the next big thing. "Digital consoles".



Sadly you might be right. I'm one to appreciate physical things, especially if it's nice Limited edition with small figurines, cd soundtracks, artbooks or such. (I realize the two latter can be digital as well, but I still prefer 'em in my hand). 

Oh well, guess I can always import Japanese games :]


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2016)

PS2. A lot of my favorite series' come from the PS2 and largely they still hold up today, which is something I can't really say about a lot of 3D games on consoles prior.' Plus it was the first console I had which was backwards compatible, which was pretty cool.




Sheila said:


> I'm one to appreciate physical things, especially if it's nice Limited edition with small figurines, cd soundtracks, artbooks or such. (I realize the two latter can be digital as well, but I still prefer 'em in my hand).



Getting those things digitally doesn't feel as worthwhile to me. A digital artbook is pretty much the same as google images, except you paid to view them. Whether or not you pre-ordered to get a free digital soundtrack is redundant when I can not pre-order and torrent a free digital soundtrack.

I mean, there's a few devs that still put out nice physical releases on PC (Blizzard tend to have nice packaging at least) but usually the most you get is a friggin' tacky box with a steam code in it.


----------



## FancyThat (Aug 24, 2016)

Sheila said:


> Sadly you might be right. I'm one to appreciate physical things, especially if it's nice Limited edition with small figurines, cd soundtracks, artbooks or such. (I realize the two latter can be digital as well, but I still prefer 'em in my hand).
> 
> Oh well, guess I can always import Japanese games :]



I agree, I much prefer physical copies of games that come with some nice extras as you mention to digital downloads.


----------



## Bosca (Aug 24, 2016)

PS2 is probs my all time fave atm. So many great series were born or made better on that system.


----------



## Limon (Aug 24, 2016)

My fav would have to be the PS2, I wish I had a PS4 though.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Aug 24, 2016)

Right now I love my PS4, but the ps2 was a classic and will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Tao said:


> PS2. A lot of my favorite series' come from the PS2 and largely they still hold up today, which is something I can't really say about a lot of 3D games on consoles prior.' Plus it was the first console I had which was backwards compatible, which was pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah exactly, most people scan this stuff anyways so you can just save em down, therefore I prefer physical nice LE's as well as long as they are handled right *cough* hyperdimension neptunia re;birth 1 *cough* and includes nice stuff.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 25, 2016)

Let's see... I would have to go with the Xbox One. The 360 had so many amazing games, but the Xbox One has backwards compatibility and HD remasters so I'm kind of bundling the games together.


----------



## pika62221 (Aug 26, 2016)

TurboGrafx-16/Turbo Express, NO ONE had the ability to not only play console games on the go, it had a dedicated television tuner port built in, allowing it to become a portable color television with the flip of a switch! Play the same games anywhere, and have a television with an active matrix screen? NEC FTW!!!


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 26, 2016)

pika62221 said:


> TurboGrafx-16/Turbo Express, NO ONE had the ability to not only play console games on the go, it had a dedicated television tuner port built in, allowing it to become a portable color television with the flip of a switch! Play the same games anywhere, and have a television with an active matrix screen? NEC FTW!!!



I've always wanted a PC Engine GT/Turbo Express but they're crazy expensive.


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 28, 2016)

Xbox One/360. I don't play very much PS4/PS3 for some reason! Probably because if it's not a Playstation exclusive then I buy it for Xbox... ^^;


----------



## Espionage (Aug 28, 2016)

I have to say mine is xbox, ALL THE WAY BABY!


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

PS2


----------



## HHoney (Aug 28, 2016)

Stalfos said:


> Mine is the Sega Mega Drive/Genesis. Blast processing ftw!



I never had a Mega Drive/Genesis but I knew a few people who did.  Then a few years ago I bought a Genesis to play Landstalker!!

Eki Eki! One of the best games ever.


----------



## FancyThat (Aug 28, 2016)

umeiko said:


> Xbox One/360. I don't play very much PS4/PS3 for some reason! Probably because if it's not a Playstation exclusive then I buy it for Xbox... ^^;



I used to do this because I prefer the Xbox 360/One controllers (used them on PC as well, elite one is kinda cool) but lately I find myself playing PS3/PS4 loads. Think that might change again though when I get Skyrim remastered for Xbox One.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 28, 2016)

I'd say the PSX, but the PS4 is a strong contender but it's still lacking some crucial titles.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 28, 2016)

HHoney said:


> I never had a Mega Drive/Genesis but I knew a few people who did.  Then a few years ago I bought a Genesis to play Landstalker!!
> 
> Eki Eki! One of the best games ever.



Awesome. I'm sad to say I haven't played Landstalker yet. It's on my (all too long) to do-list.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 14, 2016)

The ps4, despite only owning the PS3 at the moment. It's just so much better graphic wise, everytime I go to my cousins house I'm on the ps4. I would have said Xbox if it wasn't for having to pay extra for the online play. Nothing against the console itself, I just don't appreciate Microsoft charging so much just to play with others


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 14, 2016)

PS4 definitely


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Sep 14, 2016)

PS4


----------



## MishMeesh (Sep 14, 2016)

The only consoles I have or plan to have that aren't nintendo are Playstations. The PS2 and PS3 are fantastic consoles, and I plan on getting a PS4 soon.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Sep 14, 2016)

PC running an emulator


----------



## Fayde (Sep 15, 2016)

Probably my PSP since I use it more than my PS Vita. I love my PSP with all its homebrews c:


----------



## Psydye (Sep 15, 2016)

PC.


----------



## Zealothia (Sep 16, 2016)

Mine would be the Kinect. I love Dance Central and Just Dance, I wish I had those, I would never look at a gym again in life. (Except for when I miss swimming classes) Other than that, I'm pretty indifferent of consoles, and mainly play pc games.


----------



## lars708 (Sep 21, 2016)

I don't have any non-Nintendo consoles but it would probably be the Xbox 360 because I played more on that than on PlayStation. Oh and Bayonetta is a factor ofc


----------



## Dustmop (Sep 21, 2016)

Gonna have to say PC, too. =p

PC + Nintendo = best

The boyfriend person and I have talked about getting an Xbone and/or a PS4.. but there's so little we'd be getting out of it, we never bother. lol


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 22, 2016)

my ps4


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 22, 2016)

PlayStation 2, but I'm planning on getting a PS4 once the games I'm waiting for come out (Square Enix release dates are a mess right now).


----------



## Solus (Sep 30, 2016)

SEGA Dream cast is hands down the best console.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Oct 2, 2016)

Sega Genesis, Sony PlayStation 2


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 3, 2016)

I like the PS2. PlayStation has a lot of fun games and I like that you can also use it to play DVDs.


----------



## PinkyArtz (Oct 9, 2016)

probably PS4 because of star wars and plants vs zombies.


----------



## LovelyLavender (Oct 9, 2016)

Does PC count?


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 12, 2016)

PS4 for Fallout 4 and The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim remastered!


----------



## Envy (Oct 14, 2016)

Probably the PS2. During the Wii era, I played the PS2 more than the Wii. The PS3 is pretty good, too.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 14, 2016)

I guess I would have to say it is the PSP for me. This is solely because of a few specific games that were re-released for it. 

It had been a long time since I had played some of my favorite games because my old PS died on me. The fact that Final Fantasy Tactics, Star Ocean: The Second Story (renamed Star Ocean: Second Evolution), and Harvest Moon: Boy and Girl were available for it meant I HAD to get it! The only 'new' games I bought for it were Star Ocean: First Departure, Harvest Moon: Hero of Leaf Valley, Tactics Ogre: Let us Cling Together, and Jeanne D'Arc. As I'm sure you can tell, I like tactical RPGs!

I WANT to switch to a Vita, but the Star Ocean games are not available for digital purchase. Until they are I am sticking with the PSP! ^-^


----------



## FleuraBelle (Oct 15, 2016)

Playstation consoles FTW! Specifically PS3 and PS4 since the PS3 can play PS1 and PS3 games while the PS4 can play PS2 and PS4 games. So its the whole show!


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 15, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> PC running an emulator



Emulation is awesome but nothing beats original hardware.


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 16, 2016)

This is a tough call because a majority of my favorite games were released on Nintendo consoles exclusively, whether made by Nintendo themselves or by third parties. 

As such, it's kind of a toss-up between the Sega Genesis and the Xbox 360. My first exposure to video game consoles was the Genesis and I have tons of great memories of it. It also had a few of my favorite games. Meanwhile, I had a lot of fun playing 360 games with my friends years ago and some good memories associated with that as well. In addition, in recent years since the friends have moved on to PS4 and PC, I've been using the 360 to watch YouTube videos and occasionally streaming Netflix. They both have their merits so I'm just going to declare it a tie. That said, the 360 might not be here if I had any drive to actually buy a PS4. I haven't had anything released for it spark my interest and I don't really want to spend the money on it.


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 16, 2016)

Probably the PS3, just because of the good times I had with my brother and my sister playing Castle Crashers. Also, Little Bigplanet was pretty fun, too.


----------



## vel (Oct 17, 2016)

ps4


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 17, 2016)

Xbox.. but its purely because of halo, which i only ever followed the storymode on, i noticed later there were novels, movies even an anime and compilations of all the cutscenes. It was then i realized playing the game wasn't necessary to follow the story... Yay!


----------

